# DIY Kessil Moon Lighting



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

So I know one of the biggest issues with the Kessil A160WE is the lack on moon lighting, so I rigged a DIY option.

Picked up one of the cheap led strips where is can be wrapped around the Kessil with the LEDs still pointing downwards. Then using electrical tape, covered the sides and top to prevent leakage.

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/191381581276?nav=SEARCH

For now, it's zip-tied in place, but it does the job and looks pretty clean.

Don't know if anyone else has tried this already as it's pretty simple, but I figured I'd share. Looks brighter then it really is.

Next step would be to connect it to a timer to adjust daylight, moonlight, and no lights.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Moon Lighting*

Great idea and it looks sharp. I like the idea of you being able to control the number of moon lights that you would like to install for your system.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

do the pics *only* show the moon lights on? yeah, it does look very bright.

Nice work though. I have a pair of Kessils and have been wondering how to get some standalone moonlights in there and make it look like they're part of the unit.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I did something like this except I adhered the LED strip to a strip of acrylic and then affixed the acrylic strip to a T5 light.

Maybe it was the way I set it up but its very prone to salt creep and the salt can short sections of the light.

Switched to one these instead - just used the light not the air bubble setup.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5943/c6763/p17671752.html


----------



## Farquhars Reef (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi guys i did something very similar with a freshwater tank. I bought 20 feet of the " waterproof " led strip lighting. It never touched the water. It was always 3" above the water attatched with aquarium to the aquarium canopy. It looked incredible and fun as it changed to many different colours. I was home watching tv and not only did the lights short out but it created a miniature electrical storm worse than tinfoil in a microwave and could have potentially created a fire. I still use the strip lighting in my basement as accent lighting for the room as it can do white to brighten my basement or blue to act as a dull moonlight for when my aquariums moonlights are not on. Or even when i need light in my basement but i dont want to turn on room lights i just turn on the strip light and click blue. I really like the strip lighting but i strongly reccomend getting aquarium grade led moonlights if you are going to be using these near the surface of water. I dont think the kessil will have a problem. Im more concerned about people with lids/canopys. 

Well done! Lol maybe kessil might be inspired by your idea to do something similar.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Patwa said:


> do the pics *only* show the moon lights on? yeah, it does look very bright.
> 
> Nice work though. I have a pair of Kessils and have been wondering how to get some standalone moonlights in there and make it look like they're part of the unit.


Ya, the pics show only the moonlight on. They look MUCH brighter in the pics than in person. In reality, it is a slight moonlight and highly recommend. Have had them on a time separate of my kessil and still no complaints.


----------

